# Skil 91024 24-Piece Carbide Router Bit Set



## RobertT

I bought that set a couple years ago with the idea I would replace the individual bits with better quality ones as they wore out. Havent replaced one yet.


----------



## BentheViking

good to know…the other set i used (the 30 piece skil set) worked well for as long as I was in that shop (6 months) and the only issues we ever had was when some of the cutting blades broke when they were carelessly dropped on the floor, but i'd expect that out of any bit


----------



## dbhost

I have the 30pc set that I got when I had a 1/4" shank router. They worked fine enough for what I was doing then. I think the 4 star rating is very generous… I would have given them 2 or 3 stars. Like I said, they work, not great, but they work… These don't hold a candle to MLCS, Rockler, etc…


----------



## NiteWalker

I concur with what Robert said. 
A long while back I bought a Ryobi 40 piece set. Over time, I've replaced frequently used bits with whitesides. I still have a lot of left over bits from the set though. Some are unused, many are used but still going strong.

A set is a good way to test the waters, especially an inexpensive set.


----------



## DamnYankee

A long time ago it was suggested to me when I first started using my router to buy such a set knowing they were not "the best qualty" but as I used them I would discover which bits I used the most and replace those with better bits.. I have done so. And as suggested by someone else, those replaced are the most basic of bits…straight bit, ogee, campher, round over and flush trim.


----------



## Howie

I've had the 30 piece set for 4-5 years and for the most part it has been satisfactory. I have no complaints about it. Granted I buy mostly from MLCS now (excellent service) but once in a while I run into something that one of those bits come in handy.


----------



## Chipy

I am trying a different rout.I bought the 60 pcs set from Mlcs.com.This set should have every bit I should ever need. The bits are fairly robust and all 1/2" shank witch I think is particularly important when it comes to absorbing heat and more important vibration.Don't get me wrong I may be barking up the wrong tree but I am sick of buying a new bit every time I build a new project.The set was just under $200 witch may be a lot but at $30 each time I buy a new bit for a new project i have to stop the bleeding some ware. I will let you know if my strategy pays off.


----------



## knotscott

I would suggest getting 1/2" shank bits whenever possible, providing your router accepts 1/2" shanks. MLCSwoodworking.com offers an excellent alternative at $39.95 with free shipping for their 15 pc set of the most commonly used profiles…it's available in 1/2" and 1/4" shank. They're not quite premium bits like Whiteside or Infinity, but are very respectable for the price.


----------

